# Hymer B534 youtube video



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I have just done a youtube video on the wonderful Hymer B534. I would be grateful if a few of you could take a little look, if only to get my viewings up!! LOL

I know there are model variations such as Mercedes engines and different layout's, but this is based on the Fiat B534 with the U shaped lounge.

Its not intended to be a techie guide, just a guide for anyone thinking of buying a Hymer B534

Thanks guys n gals


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Excellent  .....but there are other Motorhomes available.......and a few are just as good 8O 

Very impressed :wink:


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks EJB, of course there are loads of great motorhomes out there. But I can only speak from the heart, so for me, the B534 is very very special.

Thanks for your positive comments, and thanks for viewing the youtube vid.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

tfbundy
That was great. I really enjoyed it and a lovely little starter for ten for those just interested in starting up.
For me the blue lettering was not clear but that could be my eyes and I would probably disagree on the B534 rather than the B655 but does that matter?

Well done

Bob45

B655 owner


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tfbundy,

Really enjoyed that, think it would be excellent intro to motor homing whatever motor home is finally chosen
Very well presented   
Aldra

Blue lettering much clearer on full screen


----------



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Ive got a B534 1986 and she is called Maisie. We have had our ups and downs with her but she is great and we enjoy every minute we are away in her . Thankyou for a brill You Tube Dave


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Hymer motorhomes*

  Thanks for your video. Really enjoyed watching it.
You obviously love your Horace as much as we love our Betty Boo.

She is 1998 Hymer S510. She has done us proud for the last 4 years up and down through France, Spain and Portugal. Wouldn't change her in any way. We have lived in her 9 months of the year and find we have plenty of room even though she's only a three berth.

Hubby removed the third seat nearest the table and we use the base for storing all our tinned foods and he made a padded seat on the top so it can still be used for sitting at the table.

Hope you have many more years of motoring as we hope to. We shall be off again in October for another six months if all goes to plan.

Myfanwy


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the repiles and feedback 

Us "motorhomers" obviously love our buses no matter what make or model they are. Enjoy the fine weather and have a good time


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Our first*

Great little project. The 534 was my first van 4 years ago. Very true it was sturdy go any where and very trusty. Yours looked really nice.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is a great idea. (I left you a youtube comment)

I was thinking this could actually be useful if your selling your van. How I would have loved to have seen this when searching for my Konitki 640 before driving 100 miles to view.

I did a similar thing when selling a dinghy and outboard. I had nothing to hide and youtubed the boat fully inflated, close ups and most importantly the outboard running perfectly in a tank. It sold in less than a week and the guy came up from Cornwall to the Dales to get it!

If I sell my van privately this is what I will do. IT would be superb if there was a video like this for all the major makes.

On a sad note. One of the farmers in our village has I think the the same model Hymer. He picked it up cheap about 8 years ago and its sat on the edge of the village green gathering moss ever since. He never has any time off and I keep banging on to him to get rid but it just sits there year after year looking sadder and sadder. Its not right!


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for that - you've reminded me of all the great features and qualities that have caused my addiction to our 1991 B694. 

I call it: "Name Not In Use"


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*youtube*

Hi just watched your video very entertaining a great sales video certainly shows your M/H at its best JAKS


----------



## blair (May 29, 2011)

Nice one, tfbundy.
Was that kitesurfing gear by the van??

I'm looking at buying a van for a kite/surf trip round europe and could use some advice. 

I'd be traveling with the girlfriend, our baby and a 35kg dog. 

I've been looking at the b544 purely for the extra seatbelts. something around 1995 probably. 

Any advice you can think of wou;d be appreciated. I guess i'd have to store gear on the roof. Do you think the b544 would be too cramped for a few months around europe?

Thanks, 
Blair


----------



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Blair,

The gear by the side of the van is our inflatable Kayak (Sevylor Colorado) and its a really good bit of kit! We chose an inflatable kayak so that we could put it all in the boot and not leave it on show for any passing scroat to steal.

As for a few months away in a B544...well everyones need for space is different, but in my humble opinion a B544 would be a great choice and a few months away, or even longer would be no problem.

Its all a bit of a learning curve really, but take the minimum amount of everything you need, and if you can, get solar panels fitted on the roof so you can be self sufficient.

My best advice though, is just to do it......remember, its not the things you do in life that you regret, its the things you didn't do!


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*hymer b534*

Hi tfbuny, Great video and well made, we have a b534 it's a 1993 and has now done just under 200,000 klm still going with no real problems, she's called Hilda and we think she's great, keep up the good work, Tavira


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Great video, and what a good idea when coming to sell (if I ever do).
We have a beautiful 1993 B534 with 134000k.
Just about to go for 4 weeks in France again. Can,t wait.
We love it.

Val and Terry


----------

